# Happy Birthday all 7 Year Old Puritanboard Users!



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday to so many of you who turned 7 today!! I wish I possessed the knowledge of theology at 7 years old that some of you possess!

I'm referring, of course, to those that have birthdays of 11-30-1999 in the profiles.

Please update your profile if today is your birthday and you're not 7 years old.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 30, 2006)

This guy is 7 years old today:






That's just freaky!


----------



## JOwen (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm 7 also. My wife says I have my moments.


----------



## Puddleglum (Nov 30, 2006)

I tried to, but it didn't "take" . . . ??? (Yes, I pressed "save changes" once I was done). BTW, my birthday's really March 3 - I was kind of surprised to get a happy birthday email this morning! (Though that is a nice touch!)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 30, 2006)

Puddleglum said:


> I tried to, but it didn't "take" . . . ??? (Yes, I pressed "save changes" once I was done). BTW, my birthday's really March 3 - I was kind of surprised to get a happy birthday email this morning! (Though that is a nice touch!)



Strange...I guessed at your birthyear and it took.


----------



## Puddleglum (Nov 30, 2006)

SemperFideles said:


> Strange...I guessed at your birthyear and it took.



Okay - thanks! I guess my problem was that I was trying to avoid putting the year in. (BTW, I checked it and you guessed right. )


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 30, 2006)

Puddleglum said:


> Okay - thanks! I guess my problem was that I was trying to avoid putting the year in. (BTW, I checked it and you guessed right. )



...3 months before I graduate from High School. I would feel old but then I remember that Dr. Clark probably gaps me by the same amount.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 30, 2006)

SF,
I think we're a little closer to DrC. At least, if he's pushing 60 he's remarkably well preserved. Maybe pushing 50...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 30, 2006)

Contra_Mundum said:


> SF,
> I think we're a little closer to DrC. At least, if he's pushing 60 he's remarkably well preserved. Maybe pushing 50...



Not you Bruce - you're only 7 years old. {cough} HINT


----------



## Timothy William (Dec 1, 2006)

I'd like to thank the Puritan Board for the kind birthday wishes. More importantly, if everyone could remember by lack of years when replying to my posts I would be most grateful. 

Thanks, Timothy


----------

